# trains in movie North and South



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Was watching the movie North and South today based on and around the civil war. While watching the first two movies there are several scenes with trains but for the life of me can't figure out which railroad it was filmed at and what engines were used. Does anyone know where they filmed these scenes?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

The railroad used in the movie was The Reader Railroad in Arkansas which ceased operation in 1991 because it could not meet federal regulations as a tourist railroad. As typical, whenever the government gets involved in anything other than the military, it ruins it!


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

"There is no situation so bad that government intervention cannot make it worse"

I don't know who originally said this, but it must date from the first time a government tried to intervene in something.

Hamish


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And, of course, the military's main job is ruining things.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

And, of course, the military's main job is ruining things.No, the military's main job is protecting the freedoms which allow us to make such statements.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Dwight!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Dwight. I agree.
JimC.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Right on Dwight!


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

And with regard to a steam powered railroad, the government likes to see these pesky little details like boiler tests and inspections and other safety related things. Doesn't matter whether it is a tourist line or a common carrier. I, for one, don't have a bit of a problem with that. 

Disclaimers: 
1. I have no idea whatsoever if the above is related to the issues that affected the Reader Railroad. 
2. I'm not a government employee.


----------

